# has anyone trained their bird to fly to them?



## Adam EW (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

i wanted to train Xena to fly to me. but i don't think this will work at the moment as she is still hesitating to climb on the palm of my hand or stay on my finger for more than 5 seconds. 

Anyway i thought it would be interesting to hear your techniques.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have recall trained a few Cockatiels using clicker training, it is well worth doing. As some can be very food motivated (i.e using a favorite treat), it makes it a bit easier, too. You need to have a good, and trusting relationship before you do it, but here is a good website with heaps of information on recall training: _Recall Training_ - Carly Lu's Flight Blog. 

Edit: Check this one out as well: http://trainedparrot.com/Recall/.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

The only bird I ever trained to fly to me was a sun conure. But then she always insisted on flying to me - I couldn't get her to stay on a play stand for anything.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes Peaches does recall, here's the link to the thread I posted, it includes video of her doing it 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=82322


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Emma will not step up onto my finger, but she will fly to my forearm. I trained her with sunflower seeds. At first, i held my arm close enough that she could step onto it, with the sunflower seed in plain sight. Gradually, I extended the distance. Sometimes, she will now fly six feet to me, especially if she hears the seeds (I keep the in a little plastic container, and shake them).


----------



## Memsie (Apr 18, 2014)

I have Luna partially trained to fly to me, but only when she is in the middle of flying. If she startles and fly and I want her to land back on my hand I whistle in a certain way and she'll come find me. If she's sitting on her play stand by my bed she won't do it. I'm investing in a clicker this weekend. She is fairly food motivated so that should help. 

You should consider clicker training too! I've been watching the "bird tricks" channel on youtube. They are parrot trainers and swear by clicker training  Good luck with xena!!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I used the same method as Diane. My Maverick was crazy about millet (I have a video of him doing the millet dance, haha). I started out with him on top of his cage and my forearm right against the edge. When he stepped on my arm, I clicked and treated him. Then I began slowly increasing the distance he had to come - an inch or two, then 5 inches away, then 7, etc.
Here's a video of when we were working together after awhile.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=55122
(My head was a fav perching spot of his, so he sometimes came there instead of my forearm. :blush


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

My two are stubborn things, Sam prefers the little matchstick sticks and Blizz prefers scritches to millet haha, they aren't food orientated at all :lol:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Tisena said:


> My two are stubborn things, Sam prefers the little matchstick sticks and Blizz prefers scritches to millet haha, they aren't food orientated at all :lol:


Missy's like little Blizz!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> Missy's like little Blizz!


He's my little snugglebug!


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

scurvy will. I just taught him "come here" as an extension of stepping up. After he would step up he wanted scritches so after he learned to step up I would hold my finger a few inches away and wiggle it tell him to "come here". Once he'd hop on my finger her got scritches. Then I just moved further and further away. Now (he's currently clipped but once he molts he gets wings again  he will follow my voice if he is flock calling me and I am out of sight and I tell him to come here.


----------



## Adam EW (Apr 4, 2014)

tnx guys, from your info i think what i am doing is in the right track.

xena is food oriented (she is crazy for millet) and currently she steps on the palm of my hand to get it but only if my hand is an inch away from the perch, otherwise she will ignore it. but she will by no means sit on my lap or shoulder, she is also not exploring the room, sticks to her cage and play area. she needs more time i guess to get familiar with everything.
but i think her progress is good as she has been with us for only 3 weeks, only a few days ago she allowed me to give her head scratches.


----------

